# Fwd: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"FUNK MAN" <funk_man109@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 30 Mar 2000 18:06:35 EST*
>From: "Mark Petty" 
>To: FUNK_MAN109@hotmail.com
>Subject: Fwd: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
>Date: Sun, 10 Oct 1999 21:34:19 EDT
>
>S‘up romo
>
>I didn‘t make this up it was sent to me as you can 
>see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
>
>foo dog out
>
>
>>From: "*SNow WhiTE*" 
>>To: expo_36@hotmail.com, tropical_pink@hotmail.com, funnels@ionsys.com, 
>>princess_kittie@hotmail.com, woody@better.net, kramer_rox@hotmail.com, 
>>ih8eggs@hotmail.com, laryssam@hotmail.com, foo_dog1013@hotmail.com, 
>>flame114@hotmail.com, nat_rules@chickmail.com, ice_princess15@hotmail.com, 
>>olena2000@hotmail.com, cookiecookster00@yahoo.com, gazoo82@hotmail.com, 
>>cutieboy141@hotmail.com, chk_staz@hotmail.com, uli@interlog.com
>>Subject: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
>>Date: Fri, 08 Oct 1999 16:29:12 EDT
>>
>>froget the chain letter part, sorry I couldn‘t erase it
>>ali i can‘t come to the dance!!
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
Return-path: TomyHlfi98@aol.com
From: TomyHlfi98@aol.com
Full-name: TomyHlfi98
Message-ID: 
Date: Sun, 3 Oct 1999 12:57:54 EDT
Subject: Fwd: FW: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
To: RHill38399@aol.com, Roxy56342@aol.com, RAP234@aol.com,
Taz2985@hotmail.com, Scott9850@aol.com, Rusty118@aol.com,
LBG3359@aol.com, emilyqt@yahoo.com, Bumblebe06@aol.com,
Sweetie249@aol.com, JadeRose07@aol.com, Andmardav0@aol.com,
Blaster84@aol.com, Kloey117@aol.com, RoxMoxie@aol.com,
Mort1085@aol.com, CcMaChoMaN@aol.com, MiniEm24@aol.com,
CDNstar03@aol.com, Zippo107@aol.com, Juggler4Lf@aol.com,
BigMac2151@aol.com, Aussie198@aol.com, Katibug450@aol.com,
Tray141414@aol.com, KLH122819@aol.com, Tortise3333@aol.com,
SparkleSLG@aol.com, BBallchiik@cs.com, Bonkerz99@aol.com,
MLBF99@aol.com, JLHart03@aol.com, LilTimmy4@aol.com, Abob13@aol.com,
CDT03@aol.com, Cdt02@aol.com, Case012@aol.com, Holls04@aol.com,
StarlitJDR@aol.com
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: AOL 4.0 for Windows 95 sub 10
--part2_0.447dde65.2528e512_boundary
--part2_0.447dde65.2528e512_boundary
Return-path: Blaster84@aol.com
From: Blaster84@aol.com
Full-name: Blaster84
Message-ID: 
Date: Sat, 2 Oct 1999 20:39:45 EDT
Subject: Fwd: FW: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
To: Holls04@aol.com, TomyHlfi98@aol.com, Rusty118@aol.com, LilTimmy4@aol.com,
emilyqt@yahoo.com, BBallchiik@cs.com, CDT03@aol.com,
Mort1085@aol.com, Kloey117@aol.com, StarlitJDR@aol.com,
Bumblebe06@aol.com, annieqt313@yahoo.com, RoxMoxie@aol.com
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: AOL 4.0 for Windows 95 sub 14
--part3_0.447dde65.2527ffd1_boundary
--part3_0.447dde65.2527ffd1_boundary
Return-path: BBallchiik@cs.com
From: BBallchiik@cs.com
Full-name: BBallchiik
Message-ID: 
Date: Wed, 29 Sep 1999 20:36:44 EDT
Subject: Fwd: FW: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
To: LStrip01@aol.com, Rusty118@aol.com, AEagle42@aol.com, ChrldrCHK1@aol.com,
Sweetiepi0@aol.com, CDT03@aol.com, Bumblebe06@aol.com,
Aussie198@aol.com, Andmardav0@aol.com, Dropkick85@aol.com,
JLHart03@aol.com, LBG3359@aol.com, Roxy56342@aol.com,
CSpears344@aol.com, JadeRose07@aol.com, Blaster84@aol.com,
Iceman7072@aol.com, Kara1344@aol.com, Dory1300@aol.com,
CDNstar03@aol.com, LIQUIRup12@aol.com, Mort1085@aol.com,
Wolfpack14@aol.com, Trendybug3@aol.com, Elks39@aol.com,
JDogLP32@aol.com, LilTimmy4@aol.com, Boards11@aol.com,
RoxMoxie@aol.com, Bobo1710@aol.com, Etep2021@aol.com
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: CompuServe 2000 32-bit sub 65
--part4_0.447dde65.25240a9c_boundary
--part4_0.447dde65.25240a9c_boundary
Return-path: Dory1300@aol.com
From: Dory1300@aol.com
Full-name: Dory1300
Message-ID: 
Date: Wed, 29 Sep 1999 19:58:11 EDT
Subject: Fwd: FW: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
To: Ally131753@aol.com, Kara1344@aol.com, Amo13785@aol.com,
Andmardav0@aol.com, AEagle42@aol.com, Natedawg42@aol.com,
Halder420@aol.com, LilTimmy4@aol.com, Lilj4523@aol.com,
LStrip01@aol.com, Liz7j@aol.com, LinzE333@aol.com,
MicahMan33@aol.com, Jenaroo1@aol.com, Abbis1@aol.com,
Pishposh51@aol.com, Elks39@aol.com, STRUCTG@aol.com,
BBALLIRISH@aol.com, ELKMAN2@aol.com, Manu824@aol.com,
BIGdog7820@aol.com, LIZ1221@aol.com, ZTB2003@aol.com,
TomazIII@aol.com, AStoop@aol.com, JACOBS12in@aol.com,
Ashl286038@aol.com, SARA4585@aol.com, Em111@aol.com, Malo16@aol.com,
CHSgoldsun@aol.com, CaSeY03716@aol.com, Aimtrek5@aol.com,
Bobo1710@aol.com, Boards11@aol.com, L10nisgal@aol.com,
Bron200@aol.com, Suzee567@aol.com, Michruls@aol.com,
LiTlEG80@aol.com, Meliciouz8@aol.com, Fann11103@aol.com,
LiNdS430@aol.com, BBallchiik@cs.com, eustes@hotmail.com,
MLBF99@aol.com, carebearis@juno.com, Cwick159@aol.com,
miatameg99@excite.com, elks84@hotmail.com, lalepley@hotmail.com,
keburon@hotmail.com, psychokidd@hotmail.com AshLoyd,
Muchacha84@aol.com, CSpears344@aol.com
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: AOL 4.0 for Windows 95 sub 26
--part5_0.447dde65.25240193_boundary
--part5_0.447dde65.25240193_boundary
Return-path: Ally131753@aol.com
From: Ally131753@aol.com
Full-name: Ally131753
Message-ID: 
Date: Wed, 29 Sep 1999 16:00:33 EDT
Subject: Fwd: FW: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
To: Kara1344@aol.com, Dory1300@aol.com, LinzE333@aol.com, Amo13785@aol.com,
Bean2357@aol.com, Kyb4me@aol.com, LilTimmy4@aol.com,
miatameg99@excite.com, Andmardav0@aol.com, Lindzo13@aol.com,
Elks39@aol.com, Strbygrrl@aol.com, STRUCTG@aol.com,
Fridolay7@aol.com, Kelso724@aol.com, Bballinc14@aol.com,
JDogLP32@aol.com, Natedawg42@aol.com, Halder420@aol.com,
Boards11@aol.com, LStrip01@aol.com, Michruls@aol.com,
CaSeY03716@aol.com, Lilj4523@aol.com, Liz7j@aol.com,
Pishposh51@aol.com, Manu824@aol.com, AEagle42@aol.com,
AshLoyd@aol.com, Mctbenz@aol.com, ZTB2003@aol.com, Burro02@aol.com,
JACOBS12in@aol.com, Driannea@aol.com, JLHart03@aol.com,
MukEPalM82@aol.com, Fann11103@aol.com, ECHKO1@aol.com,
DLskatinAL@aol.com, BIGdog7820@aol.com, Bron200@aol.com,
Meliciouz8@aol.com, Jenaroo1@aol.com, Cwick159@aol.com,
CDT03@aol.com, ChuckyAugh@aol.com, Em111@aol.com, RoxMoxie@aol.com,
Bobo1710@aol.com, Pattymaid2@aol.com, LIQUIRup12@aol.com,
Juggler4Lf@aol.com
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: AOL 4.0 for Windows 95 sub 27
--part6_0.447dde65.2523c9e1_boundary
--part6_0.447dde65.2523c9e1_boundary
Return-path: Kara1344@aol.com
From: Kara1344@aol.com
Full-name: Kara1344
Message-ID: 
Date: Tue, 28 Sep 1999 18:35:28 EDT
Subject: Fwd: FW: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
To: Amo13785@aol.com, Dory1300@aol.com, Katie4416@aol.com,
Cheer44elk@aol.com, LilTimmy4@aol.com, Ally131753@aol.com,
Fann11103@aol.com, LiTlEG80@aol.com, MaGiKERiK@aol.com,
Redd0g12@aol.com, Pishposh51@aol.com, Jenaroo1@aol.com,
Kyb4me@aol.com, Mrgrmmrepr@aol.com, CcMaChoMaN@aol.com,
Burro02@aol.com, AEagle42@aol.com, Willow1916@aol.com,
MicahMan33@aol.com, LOUBABE32@aol.com, Dells890@aol.com,
Joeman587@aol.com, LIZ1221@aol.com, LStrip01@aol.com,
Natedawg42@aol.com, Liz7j@aol.com, L10nisgal@aol.com,
Michruls@aol.com, LinzE333@aol.com, CSpears344@aol.com,
Adisoc12@aol.com, Abbis1@aol.com, Halder420@aol.com, Elks39@aol.com,
JdawgJK7@aol.com, Em111@aol.com, SARA4585@aol.com, ZTB2003@aol.com,
SugarW1002@aol.com, Strbygrrl@aol.com, Aimtrek5@aol.com,
Beanie6145@aol.com, ZOOQULE14@aol.com, Netsirk726@aol.com,
Howedog937@aol.com, Welovehetz@aol.com, DLskatinAL@aol.com,
MACHO12mn@aol.com, rubbrdown@hotmail.com, BIGdog7820@aol.com,
Meliciouz8@aol.com, Bron200@aol.com, Bballinc14@aol.com,
Pepster13@aol.com, Kelso724@aol.com, ADoggUNC@aol.com,
SC0TTER18@aol.com, SSears69@aol.com
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: AOL 4.0 for Windows 95 sub 26
--part7_0.447dde65.25229cb0_boundary
--part7_0.447dde65.25229cb0_boundary
Return-path: Katie4416@aol.com
From: Katie4416@aol.com
Full-name: Katie4416
Message-ID: 
Date: Tue, 28 Sep 1999 16:35:33 EDT
Subject: Fwd: FW: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
To: NL2299@aol.com, Crawf1999@aol.com, Kara1344@aol.com, Toye10@aol.com,
Brookin45@aol.com, Nehshorty@aol.com, KKJMac@aol.com,
Jcheer20@aol.com, Lyndzz00@aol.com, rach741@hotmail.com
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: AOL 4.0 for Windows 95 sub 26
--part8_0.447dde65.25228095_boundary
--part8_0.447dde65.25228095_boundary
Return-path: Danielley2@aol.com
From: Danielley2@aol.com
Full-name: Danielley2
Message-ID: 
Date: Sun, 26 Sep 1999 13:58:13 EDT
Subject: Fwd: FW: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
To: LoVe2614@aol.com, Katie4416@aol.com
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: AOL 4.0 for Windows 95 sub 27
--part9_0.447dde65.251fb8b5_boundary
--part9_0.447dde65.251fb8b5_boundary
Return-path: MollyM2005@aol.com
From: MollyM2005@aol.com
Full-name: MollyM2005
Message-ID: 
Date: Wed, 22 Sep 1999 16:28:12 EDT
Subject: Fwd: FW: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
To: Gemy2050@aol.com, CShell1394@aol.com, AJH4000@aol.com, KKidz@aol.com,
Danielley2@aol.com, Guess83@aol.com, TwinkleTwinkle27@aol.com
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: AOL 4.0 for Windows 95 sub 26
--part10_0.447dde65.251a95dc_boundary
--part10_0.447dde65.251a95dc_boundary
Return-path: TwinkleTwinkle27@aol.com
From: TwinkleTwinkle27@aol.com
Full-name: TwinkleTwinkle27
Message-ID: 
Date: Mon, 20 Sep 1999 18:19:21 EDT
Subject: Re: FW: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
To: Aqua4755@aol.com
CC: PamtheMam@aol.com, KKidz@aol.com, Roxygyrl2005@aol.com,
MollyM2005@aol.com
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: AOL 4.0 for Windows 95 sub 26
In a message dated 9/20/99 6:14:26 PM Eastern Daylight Time, Aqua4755 writes:
  Do you ever wonder weather or not that girl or guy
  > you may have been
  > crushing on is also crushing on you? Here is 13 ways
  > to tell...
  >
  >   > >     > >>Guys:
  >   > >    >       1. She makes eye contact and smiles
  > at you.
  >   > >    >       2. She calls you for homework ... a
  > lot.
  >   > >    >       3. She flips her hair when she‘s
  > talking to you.
  >   > >    >       4. She touches your arm when she
  > talks to you.
  >   > >    >       5. She says "No I‘m not telling you
  > who I like!" with a big
  > smile on her face.
  >   > >    >       6. She asks you who you like or who
  > you would go out with
  > seemingly interested.
  >   > >    >       7. When you go to the movies with a
  > bunch of your friends,
  > she is almost always next to you.
  >   > >    >       8. She criticizes you on a girl you
  > like.
  >   > >    >       9. She knows your WHOLE familles
  > name including your dog.
  >   > >    >      10. She knows stuff about you like
  > your birthday, eye color,
  > favorite color, screen name, favorite food, favorite
  > band, what music you
  > like, and favorite sport.
  >   > >    >      11. Her friends outside of school
  > and in school know about
  > you and say she talks of you a lot.
  >   > >    >      12. She knows your phone number and
  > address
  >   > >    >      13. She will try and talk and spend
  > time with you as much as
  > possible.
  >
  >   > >    > >>Girls:
  >   > >    >      1. His snow ball hit you but not in
  > the face.
  >   > >    >      2. He threw away his laser pointer
  > after you told him you
  > think they promote random acts of violence.
  >   > >    >      3. After asking you to sign his year
  > book he wrote, "How come
  > we never hang out?" in yours.
  >   > >    >      4. He yelled "Hi!" to your mom that
  > day she picked you up
  > from school.
  >   > >    >      5. He blew off his buds to go see
  > "Run Away Bride" with you
  > cuz you couldn‘t get another girl pal to go and
  > didn‘t want to go alone.
  >   > >    >      6. Forgot your gloves? You can wear
  > his.
  >   > >    >      7. His voice gets softer "Hey,
  > you" whenever you two talk.
  >   > >    >      8. You hung up on him. He called you
  > back.
  >   > >    >      9. You where invited by him to a
  > group outing.
  >   > >    >     10. He called you to talk about
  > nothing at all.
  >   > >    >     11. He imitates your laugh-OK, you do
  > snort sometimes-wich
  > makes you laugh even harder.
  >   > >    >    12. He remembers little things you
  > mention in casual
  > conversation.
  >   > >    >    13. He sometimes stares strait into
  > your eyes.
  >
  >   > >     > >>     Now make a wish
  >   > >    >    > >    >    > >    >    > >    >    > >    >    > >    >    > >    >    > >    >    > >    >    > >    >    > >    >    > >    >    > >    > 
  >  OK stop! Your wish will come true if you pass this
  > on
  >   > >    Send this to 0 people and you will never
  > get asked out...EVER!!!!
  >
  >   > >    Send this to 5 people and your wish will
  > come true in 5 days
  >   > >    Send this to 10 people and your wish will
  > come true in 3 days
  >   > >    Send this to 15 people and your wish will
  > come true in 1 day >> >>
  >>
--part10_0.447dde65.251a95dc_boundary--
--part9_0.447dde65.251fb8b5_boundary--
--part9_0.447dde65.251fb8b5_boundary--
--part8_0.447dde65.25228095_boundary--
--part7_0.447dde65.25229cb0_boundary--
--part7_0.447dde65.25229cb0_boundary--
--part6_0.447dde65.2523c9e1_boundary--
--part5_0.447dde65.25240193_boundary--
--part5_0.447dde65.25240193_boundary--
--part4_0.447dde65.25240a9c_boundary--
--part3_0.447dde65.2527ffd1_boundary--
--part3_0.447dde65.2527ffd1_boundary--
--part2_0.447dde65.2528e512_boundary--
--part1_0.447dde65.25290a06_boundary--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bobby Matthews" <soldierboy1913@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 31 Mar 2000 00:22:24 GMT*
Excuse me But DO I know YOu????????
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Triena K. Millian" <tree12@tcc.on.ca>* on *Thu, 30 Mar 2000 21:46:40 -0600*
Are you asking Me?
----------
> From: Bobby Matthews 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Fwd: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
> Date: March 30, 2000 6:22 PM
> 
> Excuse me But DO I know YOu????????
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Thu, 30 Mar 2000 21:59:43 -0500*
Ahh .. there are at least two people on line who do not know how a mailing
list works.
Bobby, Triena, when you subscribed to the Army Mailing List it meant you
will receive each and every massage that is mailed to
army@cipherlogic.on.ca. This can mean a few messages a day, none for days
at a time or hundreds in a week. Whenever you get a message you do not
understand, check the "To" line in the message header. If it was sent to
army@cipherlogic.on.ca then it is probably a response to some other message
you did not read. Additionally, some people stumble into the mailing list
and wander around for days looking for the directions published at the end
of every message - which tell them how to go away.
Mike
At 09:46 PM 3/30/00 -0600, you wrote:
>Are you asking Me?
>
>----------
>> From: Bobby Matthews 
>> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> Subject: Re: Fwd: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES YOU
>> Date: March 30, 2000 6:22 PM
>> 
>> Excuse me But DO I know YOu????????
>> 
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Craig Ozolins <death_106@yahoo.com>* on *Thu, 30 Mar 2000 21:38:17 -0800 (PST)*
what is this piece of junk 
--- "Triena K. Millian"  wrote:
> Are you asking Me?
> 
> ----------
> > From: Bobby Matthews 
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject: Re: Fwd: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES
> YOU
> > Date: March 30, 2000 6:22 PM
> > 
> > Excuse me But DO I know YOu????????
> > 
> >
>
______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at
>  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > 
> >
>
--------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 30 Mar 2000 22:59:08 -0700*
--------------2F43BE94B068751449EDB12C
Craig,
        Evidently, you‘re receiving newsgroup mail. This happens when
one subscribes to a newsgroup, it‘s the only way you receive these
messages. Perhaps someone in your household inadvertently subscribed
your email address to this newsgroup, hence, that‘s why you‘re receiving
‘this piece of junk‘. Hope this clears things up. Now all you have to do
to unsubscribe yourself from ‘this piece of junk‘ is to clearly follow
the instructions below.
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message to
majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the message body.
        Hope this makes it easier for you...
Francois
Craig Ozolins wrote:
> what is this piece of junk
>
> --- "Triena K. Millian"  wrote:
> > Are you asking Me?
> >
> > ----------
> > > From: Bobby Matthews 
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > Subject: Re: Fwd: 13 WAYS TO TELL IF HE/SHE LIKES
> > YOU
> > > Date: March 30, 2000 6:22 PM
> > >
> > > Excuse me But DO I know YOu????????
> > >
> > >
> >
> ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at
> >  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > >
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> > you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>  http://im.yahoo.com 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------2F43BE94B068751449EDB12C
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------2F43BE94B068751449EDB12C--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

